# My Blue-eyed Ivory Jack



## RJRMINIS (Jan 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]He is not the cleanest in this picture, but he is the Manly man on the ranch!!! He has his own harem of women and he likes it that way![/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]WOW--I would LOVE to find him out in my barn! Hes very nice. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]I don't think I've ever seen a blue eyed donkey before. What a sweet boy MAN!



: Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 4, 2007)

Shannon, I think there are only like 100 registered blue eyed ivorys. If Michele jumps on, I',m sure she can tell us more about them. I would LOVE



:



: to own one someday....(or maybe two, three.. :bgrin ) of course I would like a Poitou donkey too, and I dont think that is ever going to happen



: :bgrin but it sure is nice to dream! Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]He looks like my cat "Sugar" lol![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Michele..he is so cute....I could care less if he is dirty



:



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]He would look mighty fine in my pasture too



: [/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Yes, Corinne is right, there are very few in the registry, but I do believe that their numbers are increasing........Some people call them Blue-eyed whites, BEW but they register them as BE Ivory. This is what I focus my breeding program on, I absolutley love this color with the blue eyes, what I think that is even more rare is the Blue-eyed spotted Ivory. Which my Jack and my Ivory Jennet have been producing, I have not spoke with Leah at ADMS to the numbers, but I think the BE spotted Ivories are not as common. I have 2 Gray jenny's when bred to my Jack have also produced Ivories, so they carry the Ivory gene even though they are not visually showing it. If you want to visit my site, there is a link on my donkey page that tells about the Ivory genetics. Pretty neat info. I have bred him to my spotted jenny's also to see what cross we will get, They will be Ivory carriers with one parent an Ivory.[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 4, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Corinne, I want one of those Gorgeous/Dreadlock donkeys too :aktion033: 

(Not in this lifetime though.)

 I would love to at least say I hugged one though



teri


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 4, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> ...I would like a Poitou donkey too, and I dont think that is ever going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> : :bgrin but it sure is nice to dream! Corinne


Ce, what is a Poitou donkey??


----------



## jdomep (Jan 5, 2007)

Your guy is just a handsome devil!

http://www.geocities.com/baudetdupoitou/

I never heard of them either - interesting.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 5, 2007)

HE'S VERY NICE...HOW TALL IS HE? I HAVE NEVER MET A IVORY OR BLUE EYED DONKEY IN PERSON.



NIKKI


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Blizzard is 33" tall.[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 5, 2007)

Shannon, did you ever see a Komondor dog? or know what a dog with a corded coat is like? Well, if you think of a shaggy dog, and how they look..that is what a Poitou looks like. I have only been to one farm that had 3 of them, and that was in Illinois, a few years ago. I just fell in love with there size (they are a draft type donkey) gentleness, and shaggy look. Only drawback I can see is the grooming--ohh, that has to take forever, and I would hate to think of them rolling in a wet very muddy pasture. YIKES! Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 5, 2007)

:saludando: i love blue eyes...


----------



## Denali (Jan 5, 2007)

That is one studly boy!! Very handsome!!

Vicki


----------



## Marnie (Jan 6, 2007)

He's a nice looking dude, I like the blue eyed whites too.


----------

